# cloning rules



## grass hopper (Sep 28, 2016)

i wish some others would try this....      my wife has (3) times now put a throw away cutting in unph'ed water. PH about 7 .4 - 7.6..   all 3 times she put cuttings in a red solocup. the first 2 times she put the cutting in front of a window. the third time, under a home made cfl. NOTE; all (3) times the clones lived. MORE than that, not a single leaf died, turned brown or EVEN WILTED..these are the best results we have had with cloning,  BY FAR..  when i mentioned this to the owner of the local grow store, he said "shhh, TELL NO ONE...and smiled... i will probably ph the water but my next cuttings are going this route..in 2 inches of water in a red solocup under cfls. 14 ON, 10 OFF lighting.. will let u know..


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2016)

Awesome!  That is how we have been doing it with other plants for years!  Very cool! thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2016)

Your wife must have some kind of green thumb.  I have never ever been able to get cannabis to root like that.  I do have great luck with some house plants, but cannabuts in a solo cup with water on a window sill--never.  Neat that this works so well for you guys.

PHing water is mostly for nutrient uptake.  I don't think there is any reason at all to pH the clone water unless it is way out of whack.


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2016)

it depends on weather conditions, in dry climate like that at THG's area, I heard that it can get dry as hell, there is very little chance for a clone to root outside a dome. in cold climate, the rates go way down. I find that the best way is to place it in a dome with warm stable temps using cfl and moist airy medium with regular tap water. i clone dozens at a time and rarely lose a clone


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a friend who used to do the same thing and got pretty decent results. he used the smaller cups and changed the water every other day with fresh. I cant do it that way but I think there are many small variables that affect that and make it viable in certain situations.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a fountain outside on my porch. Its a two tier,, so water falls and makes bubbles in the bottom section. I take clones/cuttings and set them in the bottom part of the fountain and whatever i put in there roots like crazy. Haven't done any weed like that since I left Florida,,but it worked in Florida for Marijuana Cuttings.
Mostly when i was cloning I used small bubblers.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 28, 2016)

I found these little solo cups at Walmart ,,,1 or 2 oz size ,,,only a dollar so I picked up a pack (20) very cute,, maybe to small but very cute


----------



## Budlight (Sep 28, 2016)

I was doing some research and came along this one post where the guy put aloe juice in the water from an Alevera plant let it soak in the water overnight I guess the aloe vera juice really helps with cloning


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 28, 2016)

My #1 cloning rule:  if it doesn't root-- I didn't want that plant anyways, only the strongest!


----------



## sopappy (Sep 30, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> i wish some others would try this....      my wife has (3) times now put a throw away cutting in unph'ed water. PH about 7 .4 - 7.6..   all 3 times she put cuttings in a red solocup. the first 2 times she put the cutting in front of a window. the third time, under a home made cfl. NOTE; all (3) times the clones lived. MORE than that, not a single leaf died, turned brown or EVEN WILTED..these are the best results we have had with cloning,  BY FAR..  when i mentioned this to the owner of the local grow store, he said "shhh, TELL NO ONE...and smiled... i will probably ph the water but my next cuttings are going this route..in 2 inches of water in a red solocup under cfls. 14 ON, 10 OFF lighting.. will let u know..



I have had zero success with this method, tried with bubbling too
my tap is about 7.8 but I don't think that matters until veg
only thing different I'm doing is 300ppm mineral water
some folks just can't clone but I'll try that, cups and tap water


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

zigggy said:


> I found these little solo cups at Walmart ,,,1 or 2 oz size ,,,only a dollar so I picked up a pack (20) very cute,, maybe to small but very cute


thats what i use, little shot size solo cups. a jiffy puck fits pretty good in those little cups


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 30, 2016)

what really impressed me was that no leaves died, browned or wilted. sitting in water, all 3 looked  like they were still attached to the mother plant!! she may have changed water once or twice. not sure. paid little attention until roots sprouted..  local store owner suggested use only 1 clone per solocup. that if i was to try 3 or more per solocup, their oxygen uptake from the water would be less and we may not have the same success.. cant wait to try again in quantity.. thanks thg, will not ph..


----------



## sopappy (Oct 1, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> what really impressed me was that no leaves died, browned or wilted. sitting in water, all 3 looked  like they were still attached to the mother plant!! she may have changed water once or twice. not sure. paid little attention until roots sprouted..  local store owner suggested use only 1 clone per solocup. that if i was to try 3 or more per solocup, their oxygen uptake from the water would be less and we may not have the same success.. cant wait to try again in quantity.. thanks thg, will not ph..



This is a top sitting in a rapid rooter. That tray ebbs and flows so that plug never dries out. That top has not changed in a week. No signs of life or death.
I guess i have to use a solocup.

(note to self: there's that pot thing again, I use the word 'that' a second time, THAT tray, THAT top... I think it's related to the havoc MJ wreaks on short term memory... brain is saying 'ya, use the word 'that' but brain forgets it used the word and uses it again very next sentence)

wow, three times, I missed one, that tray, that plug, that top 
I should ask our numnuts boy PM for a research grant to give him an excuse to renege on his legal pot promise, the lyin' liberal piece of **** 

View attachment clone.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 1, 2016)

sopappy said:


> This is a top sitting in a rapid rooter. That tray ebbs and flows so that plug never dries out. That top has not changed in a week. No signs of life or death.
> I guess i have to use a solocup.
> 
> (note to self: there's that pot thing again, I use the word 'that' a second time, THAT tray, THAT top... I think it's related to the havoc MJ wreaks on short term memory... brain is saying 'ya, use the word 'that' but brain forgets it used the word and uses it again very next sentence)
> ...


 
i do not usually take tops. mostly bottoms. (thinning).i think i have been over watering my rapid rooters when cloning although my wife keeps them under water 24/7. your pic looks good papp. my leaves start dying from bottom up after the first week. i do get maybe 2/3 success+/-. but get lots of wilt and leaf deterioration along the way.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm going to try this guys  method using aloe vera definitely worth watching this video not to mention his soil combination is pretty amazing as well  I love how it literally moves


https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=1d9zZZhW-aY


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 1, 2016)

there ain't no rules........ long as you get roots your good.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 2, 2016)

Budlight said:


> I'm going to try this guys method using aloe vera definitely worth watching this video not to mention his soil combination is pretty amazing as well I love how it literally moves
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=1d9zZZhW-aY


 
an old friend saw something similar using weeping willow branches to help promote root growth. i wish aloe guy kept filming the rooting process,  but still worth watching. thanks bud..the soil did look amazing.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 2, 2016)

I have cloned from dirt to aero-cloners and RW to jiffy pucks....no matter what medium, when you find the sweet spot for your area, thats the perfect way to clone.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2016)

:yeahthat:

GH: The willow trees have salicylic acid in their bark that seems to promote rooting. Many growers use the willow tree branches to make rooting solutions rather than using the clone gels or powders.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 25, 2016)

side note: every day i have to log on to get in to this site. this started a week ago....    i tried cloning trim branch throw aways in plain tap water in a solocup. they are not pretty like my wifes but roots are popping on many. i need to get these in dirt asap. i am concerned that once in dirt they will get too big too fast before flower tent is available. thinking on putting them in small solocups with straight happy frog. no feed. water light. lighting at 14/10 or 15/9. mission is to slow them as much as possible...  when i have pinched, topped girls this young, they formed ugly structure. they are 6 inches tall now. it would be great if i could keep them under 14 inches for up to two months from now. thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't feel bad GH, I have 4 cuttings of Goji that have been in solo cups now going on 3 weeks and they still aren't showing any growth.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 26, 2016)

bet u have changed water once or twice. good! i put (6) little tiny bottom throw away branches of jack herer (because of chatter) into rapid rooters for 2 1/2 weeks. peeked and (2) had a couple roots popping out of foam edges(alive). so i put all (6) in tiny solos with happy frog. watered for 2 more weeks and all (6) look great now. 1st time i got 100% cloning... my incredible bulk clones are doing much better than others in straight tap water. a couple of them have grown fish bones pushing up and out of water. hardy group..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2016)

I usually don't have much trouble cloning myself but I think these Goji plants are some that are difficult to clone like the Larry OGKush. Ive seen some that I believe could be tossed onto concrete and would root


----------



## Budlight (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a question for you guys that are soaking your clones in a glass of water are you putting them up in the window and letting them do their thing because if so I'm wondering if what we have all been taught about letting the light be on for 24 hours maybe it's not such a good thing I've been doing a test on the clones the ones that I let sleep for a few hours a night seem to be doing a lot better than the ones that run 24 hours light  what are your guises thoughts on this  The next test I'm going to do will be with a bubble cloner and some aloe vera I'm going to take a big branch of the aloe vera and squeeze all the juice into the water and see how things go because apparently the Alevera is supposed to help the plant uptake and keep it healthy until it grows its roots


----------



## zem (Oct 27, 2016)

Budlight said:


> I have a question for you guys that are soaking your clones in a glass of water are you putting them up in the window and letting them do their thing because if so I'm wondering if what we have all been taught about letting the light be on for 24 hours maybe it's not such a good thing I've been doing a test on the clones the ones that I let sleep for a few hours a night seem to be doing a lot better than the ones that run 24 hours light  what are your guises thoughts on this  The next test I'm going to do will be with a bubble cloner and some aloe vera I'm going to take a big branch of the aloe vera and squeeze all the juice into the water and see how things go because apparently the Alevera is supposed to help the plant uptake and keep it healthy until it grows its roots



i put clones inside a box with cfls temps around 80F with oasis foam cubes autofed from bottom ebb and flow. Anything that i put inside there clones fast at a 100% rate. i have no additives whatsoever and i leave the lights on 24/24. Don't seat it, provide warm humid temps with moist airy medium, and they will root. no need for hormones


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 27, 2016)

zem said:


> i put clones inside a box with cfls temps around 80F with oasis foam cubes autofed from bottom ebb and flow. Anything that i put inside there clones fast at a 100% rate. i have no additives whatsoever and i leave the lights on 24/24. Don't seat it, provide warm humid temps with moist airy medium, and they will root. no need for hormones


 
love to see a pic or two of your set-up zem if u get some time, sometime. THANKS!


----------



## zem (Oct 29, 2016)

that easy my friend, just that my space is tight so i cannot take better pics, i think it shows, a plastic container 20L below with a mini submersible that autofeeds the tray above. i have 6 cfls with a switch for 3 of them. sometimes i feel like if i put a leaf in a cube in there it will root. 

How is the Y-Griega doing? any pics?  cheers 

View attachment 20160724_105611.jpg


View attachment 20160724_105738.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2016)

Budlight: when doing cloning, I generally will try to keep my cuttings in 75-80f temps and cut back the lumens to about half of what they get in veg. Plants setting behind glass in modern windows get less UV light because the glass panes have small amount of UV filter in them, this may account for that success, but some plants will root easier and can root in full light. You have to be careful about cutting off lights entirely though. I tried that and my cuttings began to flower before they grew roots. I think I was doing 20/4 cycle.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 29, 2016)

thanks zem! i see cfls. i see rapid rooter tray. u have a 20 liter water container that top waters with a mini pump, your clones and then drains into a reservoir tray below??? how often does your pump run?? timer?? what is your r.h. in clone area?? is it enclosed?? sorry for so many questions....   pup, i cut lighting to 16/8 and my clones started to flower also. i was trying to replicate my wifes success cloning in windows. i was not sure(flowering) whether it was because of taking clones from moms that were 8 days into flower or 16/8 lighting. also, i believe i am growing alot of small new leaves before rooting. make sense??


----------



## zem (Oct 29, 2016)

GH the 20 liter container does ebb and flow from the bottom of the tray above, that tray in which the "rapid rooter" tray sits. the "rapid rooter" tray is only to hold the cubes a bit above the tray bottom so that they drain well. it is set on the same timer along with the veg chamber that floods it every 4 hours. it is enclosed with a towel curtain but not airtight. i use that towel for my sink to dry my hands lol temps inside are stable 80. last time i checked RH was 50s-60 inside. I noticed no ill effect from using up to 6 cfls in 2x2 cloning box. the height of the box is about 1 ft total. it gets quite bright 24/24


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 29, 2016)

zem said:


> GH the 20 liter container does ebb and flow from the bottom of the tray above, that tray in which the "rapid rooter" tray sits. the "rapid rooter" tray is only to hold the cubes a bit above the tray bottom so that they drain well. it is set on the same timer along with the veg chamber that floods it every 4 hours. it is enclosed with a towel curtain but not airtight. i use that towel for my sink to dry my hands lol temps inside are stable 80. last time i checked RH was 50s-60 inside. I noticed no ill effect from using up to 6 cfls in 2x2 cloning box. the height of the box is about 1 ft total. it gets quite bright 24/24


 
THANK YOU! when u say ebb and flow, i'm thinkn bass fishing. been a dirt farmer. u forced me to research and i REALLY like that, (ebb and flow) for clones especially. i may try this sometime in the near future. also have been a fem seed guy for 10 yrs or so. cloning just a bit. i ALWAYS have enough throw away branches(possible clones), to fill my tent (3) or (4) times. the single pot dwc method results looked AMAZING too but see there can be issues there. thanks zem!

the Y-GRIEGAS are looking great as is most everything!! except (2) plants, lsd gals, are "long legged red haired adopted bitches". i forget who said that quote and he said it much better. those (2) have single buds close enough together, like chocolopes could go from zeros to heros but will need more than (8) or (9)weeks. i wanna do pics but they just turned 4 weeks in 12/12. gonna be great pics i think. may have my sweety update her i phone. new iphones supposed to take incredible close-up pics.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2016)

Just for the heck of it I just stuck a top in some dirt, put a milk jug over it, month later we had life
Was wondering on the 14 on 10 off..so this will slow growth down?and not put the plant in flower??
Looking to keep some clones growing slow, the turning  them into mother plants....


----------



## zem (Oct 31, 2016)

mrcane, 14/10 might cause them to flower and  not root. you can grow them slowly if you need time, just wait on them before you transplant them allow the clones some period of rootbound


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2016)

There are distinct phases of plant growth: Rooting, vegetative growth, and flowering. Some overlap well and some don't. The hormones in the plants tell the plants what phase to be in. Light/dark are triggers for the release of these hormones. These normally occur in natural patterns in nature, but in the case of cloning, the rules change a bit. We are taking a part of a plant that has been doped with the growth hormone that tells it to continue in the vegetative growth phase, and trying to "force" it in a "nonstandard" direction for the plant.

 Starting from the seedling, The rooting phase is one that requires the full attention of the plant until the roots are established. Then the plant will gradually switch over to veg growth, even though the roots are also still growing. This is the overlapping of phases. The same occurs with veg and flowering.

But once you have taken the cutting, you have to slow down(or pause) the "veg" phase in that cutting so that you can switch it over to the "new rooting" phase. Some plants will switch more easily than others. This is also why many people don't try to clone the upper branches as these have even higher levels of "growth" hormone, which inhibit "rooting" hormones.
The key is to get the growth hormones to shut down so that the rooting hormones can tell the plant to switch to rooting. Reducing the level of light to the cuttings and putting the cuttings under yellow(flowering lighting) will help to "pause" the veg growth. Adding rooting hormones ups the chances and speed of rooting. I also will cut my leaves in half to reduce the light gathering surfaces of the plant to pause the growth.

I just had a fat bowl of flowers so I hope this all makes sense


----------



## justalilcrazy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> There are distinct phases of plant growth: Rooting, vegetative growth, and flowering. Some overlap well and some don't. The hormones in the plants tell the plants what phase to be in. Light/dark are triggers for the release of these hormones. These normally occur in natural patterns in nature, but in the case of cloning, the rules change a bit. We are taking a part of a plant that has been doped with the growth hormone that tells it to continue in the vegetative growth phase, and trying to "force" it in a "nonstandard" direction for the plant.
> 
> Starting from the seedling, The rooting phase is one that requires the full attention of the plant until the roots are established. Then the plant will gradually switch over to veg growth, even though the roots are also still growing. This is the overlapping of phases. The same occurs with veg and flowering.
> 
> ...


Really?  From seed I top my plants when they get about 6 nodes.  I take top 3 for the clone.  Always works great for me and symetrical branching continues as if was started from seed, where as lower branches form alternating nodes.  Haven't had a problem with top cuts rooting.  Repeat when clone gets 6 nodes.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2016)

Cloning ?-- I do a lot of cloning !-- This is just from my experience but fresh cuts don't need anything but ambient light to root !-- I run aero from fresh cut to harvest !--I always take more cuts than I need then "take the best -leave the rest  !-- Couple pics -- 1st. My White Widow -- She turned 3 years old in August !-- She don't look that old to me !-- Then a pic of my Nurse Larry --Master Kush aero grow box !-top and inside ! 

View attachment 20161105_193355.jpg


View attachment 20161105_193136.jpg


View attachment 20161105_192723.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2016)

Another thing I keep no mothers !-- I clone from clones !-- Mothers would be a waste of precious space to me !--


----------



## sopappy (Nov 6, 2016)

justalilcrazy said:


> Really?  From seed I top my plants when they get about 6 nodes.  I take top 3 for the clone.  Always works great for me and symetrical branching continues as if was started from seed, where as lower branches form alternating nodes.  Haven't had a problem with top cuts rooting.  Repeat when clone gets 6 nodes.



The tops continue symmetrical branching? neat 
I top at the 7th and only keep the top 4 - 6 branches. Never been able to root those tops. What do you mean you take the top 3? the top 3 branches for clones or the nicest 3 tops of the plants that yer topping?


----------



## sopappy (Nov 6, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Just for the heck of it I just stuck a top in some dirt, put a milk jug over it, month later we had life
> snipped....



I can't clone, it NEVER works for me, maybe I should just ignore them.
but really? no water for a month? and the jug is also elegantly simple but again, sealed for a month?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2016)

I have never had a problem cloning with a bubbler. Well once i had a light leak in my bubbler that caused that slimy crap,,but H202 took care of that once i fixed the light leak. But i clone stuff all the time,,not just weed. One thing i found out,,clones like it warm and wet. That didn't sound right,,get yur minds out of the gutter.  Lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm happy with my aero cloners !-- U know I'm working on a genetic doubling process to turn regular diploid (2 strands of DNA ) plants into tetraploids ( 4 strands of DNA ) --( See the story of Dr. David Suzuki and how he created UBC Chemo )-- Anyway when I treat cuttings --I lay them out to wilt -- When they limp they go into a hot dilute weedkiller solution I call my Zombie Juice !-- After several hours of absorbing the juice they go thru a long rinse !-- Then I have to try to root them !-- Most should die despite my best effort !
I just need to get lucky once !-- Be treating Master Kush cuts in a few days !-- It was billed as a tetraploid but it's  not !-- It may be one again one day soon !


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 7, 2016)

QUOTE=WeedHopper;995279]I have never had a problem cloning with a bubbler. Well once i had a light leak in my bubbler that caused that slimy crap,,but H202 took care of that once i fixed the light leak. But i clone stuff all the time,,not just weed. One thing i found out,,clones like it warm and wet. That didn't sound right,,get yur minds out of the gutter. Lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## zem (Nov 8, 2016)

i put the bubbler aside only because it gave me equally good results as floral oasis foam, only that the floral foam is less maintenance and more practical. my cloner is at constant 80F


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 8, 2016)

zem said:


> i put the bubbler aside only because it gave me equally good results as floral oasis foam, only that the floral foam is less maintenance and more practical. my cloner is at constant 80F


 
i'll bite, whats floral foam zem?? just a dry, green colored foam? how do u wet them? esplain, please, THANKS!


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2016)

oasis foam that is the green foam used at flower shops, looks similar to rockwool. i posted  pics of my cloner on page 2 of this thread, i wet them using a tiny 4w submersible pump that floods a tote above it, in which a tray sits with the foam cubes, then the timer shuts and the water drains back


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 9, 2016)

zem said:


> oasis foam that is the green foam used at flower shops, looks similar to rockwool. i posted pics of my cloner on page 2 of this thread, i wet them using a tiny 4w submersible pump that floods a tote above it, in which a tray sits with the foam cubes, then the timer shuts and the water drains back


 
:doh::doh:did not realize u were using that with the ebb and flow...     congrats weedhop!!


----------



## sopappy (Nov 11, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> :doh::doh:did not realize u were using that with the ebb and flow...     congrats weedhop!!



They float, you have to weigh them down at first. I never got much past that,
nothing germinated for me, sigh.
maybe he'll post a wee tutorial
(I thought it an ideal solution to soggy rapid rooters)


----------



## zem (Nov 11, 2016)

i never said that i use them for starting seeds, i do that in regular peat pellets after i h2o2 and flush the heck out of them. the foam blocks don't need to really flood, 1/2" water or less is sufficient for them to wick, so they don't really float at that point. obviously if they are floating, then you are flooding them too much


----------



## zem (Nov 27, 2016)

:bump: GH whats up with Y Griega? and the others? cheers


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2016)

I have found that less intense light helps with clones throwing roots.  I use a single small CFL and keep the clones a good distance from it and to the sides of the light , not directly under it. I have been using the 2-liter soda bottle method with rapid rooters and cloning gel for a couple years now. I have been 100 percent successful this run. I don't ph my water for clones because I don't feed them until they have roots and go into soil.  jmo


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 1, 2016)

y-griega is 3 weeks from harvest. its bow season here and have been chasing hard. pics pre-harvest coming...   thanks for lighting tip ham. much believe u r correct on minimal lighting produces better rooting on clones. this is why my wifes window sill worked well for her, i believe. thanks


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2016)

Hamster, i have to say, my experience with light on clones is different, i place up to 6 cfl's more than enough to veg the clones, and i get the 100% with every strain. Maybe there is another factor there 

grasshopper I ma waiting to see those Y-Griega pics :woohoo:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2016)

I have discovered for me that putting them under bloom light works best. As soon as they appear to be rooting well, I move them to veg light.


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I have discovered for me that putting them under bloom light works best. As soon as they appear to be rooting well, I move them to veg light.


:holysheep: 3 growers 3 different conclusions


----------



## sopappy (Dec 2, 2016)

zem said:


> i never said that i use them for starting seeds, i do that in regular peat pellets after i h2o2 and flush the heck out of them. the foam blocks don't need to really flood, 1/2" water or less is sufficient for them to wick, so they don't really float at that point. obviously if they are floating, then you are flooding them too much



Do you stick the peat pellets into the foam?


----------



## zem (Dec 2, 2016)

Sopappy, I stick the peat pellet in the final pot in growrock. I don't use big foam blocks to grow bigger plants, just small cubes in growrock


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2016)

zem said:


> :holysheep: 3 growers 3 different conclusions


 Lol, proof positive that there isn't 1 right way to do this. You have to find those methods that work for your unique situation.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 24, 2017)

a pre 99 big bud plant had to be topped. my wife grabbed the cut off and put it in a solo cup with plain tap(well) water.  the window is facing south. its been there about a week and no roots are showing yet. it looks just like the day it was cut off the plant. the leaves lift when the morning sun hits it. what really gets me is that none of the clones she has put in this window show ANY SIGN OF STRESS.(not like my clones). i will post another pic in a couple of weeks when she will also start to go into flower as the short days.. the burnt edges on lower leaves were there pre cutoff.. 

View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm trying to absorb all these methods, and maybe coalesce my thoughts around something that would work for me.  I've never in many tries got a clone to grow.  My wife's done the same thing in the window with many plant cuttings she takes, they all grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 25, 2017)

Cloning can drive you batty sometimes. I have tried many different methods for cloning. I have had great results out of every method I tried........ But then at some point something changes. Either the plant strain, lighting, temps, humidity, or some other variables get crossed up and that method no longer works for me  So I move on to another method to try and somewhere along the way, the variables line up right again and it works great again....... for a while


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2017)

great thread---i too have had my ups and downs cloning---curious to know what are ideal temps and RH for your great success---70* 70% ????---how about variances in success related to the moon phases and gravitaonal forces---also if Keef chimes in what do you use to clean your aero cloners


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 25, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> great thread---i too have had my ups and downs cloning---curious to know what are ideal temps and RH for your great success---70* 70% ????---how about variances in success related to the moon phases and gravitaonal forces---also if Keef chimes in what do you use to clean your aero cloners



the r.h. in our house now is 25%.. temp is 70 degrees f.... typical winter indoor stats...i think its that low daily sunlight that works so well for her.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> great thread---i too have had my ups and downs cloning---curious to know what are ideal temps and RH for your great success---70* 70% ????---how about variances in success related to the moon phases and gravitaonal forces---also if Keef chimes in what do you use to clean your aero cloners


 I wish I could give you set parameters for cloning success. You probably already know the basic parameters: temps 75-80f; rh 75-85%; medium-low light. You need to keep the cutting moist but not soaked..... The other side of that is getting the right cutting and handling it correctly.

When I ran my bigger grow, I had a cabinet that was 3'x3'x4' that was dedicated to cloning. It stayed very constant at 80f due to being enclosed, and the rh stayed around 80%. I used a bubble cloner and had great success with all the plants I cloned. My bubble cloner water stayed right at 78-80f. But then I had to move to another location and the space was smaller. I couldn't ever get my bubble cloner to work after that. I think it was because I couldn't keep the environment steady enough.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2017)

I've heard that the moon phases can have a significant effect on plants but I don't know enough about it to say.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 26, 2017)

for entertainment purposes only---today is the last day of a waning moon tomorrow is a new moon and waxing crescent begins the day after---all this talk about clones gots me excited---with spring right around the corner and all---getting a jump on things by filling the cloner today---clones o plenty---preparing for some early od light dep---gotta figure out how to maintain my bubbler temps---why do seedling mats have such a short life span in my care????


----------

